# UV & UV Black light Paints help needed



## Zombies Anonymous (Apr 5, 2009)

Hoping someone could help. I have read with great interest that some members on here are fans of Wildfire UV paints for their blacklight uses. Through ebay I have found another company which is less cost. Has anyone used Direct Glow paint? If so what are your thoughts on it?

Black UV paints any company suggestions or suggestions in general would be helpful. Its not that I don't want to use wildfire, I live in Canada, shipping cost and duty is yet another cost I would have to endure. So the paints unfortunately would have to be inexpensive. I have a one car garage that is turning into a mini haunt. which I plan to do in black light. Walls and ceiling would be black fabric. Currently I am in the middle of sculpting several human props, using celluclay/paperclay method. 

I have not purchased any lights, I was thinking of buying several of those spirit halloween black light ready made tube kits. Are these suitable or would just buying a few florescent over head plug in lights and purchasing the bulbs separate would be better? 


In advance thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Never used that brand of paint, so no help there. There are distributors for Wildfire in Canada by the way. Don't mean to push the brand. Looks like you can buy the DirectGlow in 1oz bottles for $3.50 here. Or even a 6 piece sample pack for $18.95 here.

It might be a good idea to order some of this and check it out. I might actually look into these myself. I love Wildfire, but it is a steep price.

As far as the blacklight goes, steer away from the over priced lights the Halloween stores sell.

Get yourself one of these:



coupled with one of these spray painted black on the outside:


The whole thing will only cost you about $15.00 and it puts out a ton of light and can be clamped anywhere you need it.


----------



## Zombies Anonymous (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks Jaybo.

Had a look at you home haunt. great job. The lighting used on your lawn is this the same as above? and just spotlighted each tombstone?
you had mentioned that you used wildfire to highlight your numbers.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Thank you.

I only used blacklight and the WildFire paint on the numbers and letters of my columns as seen here:










Here's a link to an album for the columns. Those letters and numbers could be seen 5 blocks away. It was as if they were illuminated from the inside with halogen lights. Which is why we only used them on the columns. We didn't want the entire yard glowing that bright. We might incorporate it into a few more items. Especially, the faces of props we want to stand out from the dark.










That is the same clamp light and bulbs we use for our lighting. They also make other colors of the CFL bulbs. We use the blue CFLs, mixed with standard incandescent blue floods, to wash the yard in blue. Plus, red CFLs to wash the house from inside and outside. We highlight items with homemade LED pinspots. You can see two of the blue pinspots between the two columns above.


----------



## JAYCAV (Nov 16, 2010)

Jay thanks for posting this - I am going to try this this year. Your yard looks fantastic. I loved everything about it...are the figures in your haunt Paper Mache? Great looking distorted faces, I thought the heads were wonderful. THANKS!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes, most of the props are paper mache, or at least a mixed media involving the same techniques. Thank you for the compliments! Good luck with your haunt.


----------

